# New boat and light time.



## aabradley82 (Jun 30, 2012)

I am going to be setting up a wide 14' jonboat that I have for 1-2 people bowfishing. On my old boat I used halogens and lots of them but weight wasn't an issue and I used a 6000 watt onan that would deafen you. I also have a 1000 watt honda that barely whispers and was wondering about the 12v halogens. Are they pretty bright and can I run them off a battery with the honda charging it? Or should I go with the LED lights? Don't want to spend a ton of money and don't want to use the big gennie if possible.

Andrew


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Jul 1, 2012)

Well LED'S will be the best for small boats you can get 12 volt or 110 volt LEDs and they will run low wattege and lightweight.  They will cost more but would get you the most light for least amount of weight.


----------



## castandblast (Jul 3, 2012)

If I didn't have a fan on my boat, and was still running a troller or a kicker, I would go with the LED's as well. It would be nice to actually hear your bow shoot. I have also heard they don't reflect off the water as much which reduces the problems with people complaining about lights shinning in their windows.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jul 3, 2012)

I just ordered 10 - 27watt LED's for my 1442. they will be here next week if you want to hold out till I get mine I will let you know how they work. I live near Helen if you want to come by when I get it together. I can be in comer in about an hour or less.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jul 3, 2012)

My boat thread


----------



## aabradley82 (Jul 3, 2012)

bought some walmart special lights. halogen offroad 12v lights. the 1000 watt generator should keep the battery ahead of the lights. Not silent, but quieter than Ol' Sparky and lighter too. If they don't work I have ither uses for them anyway and will get the LED's if they work well. Thanks for the offer Catahoula. You ever shoot Chatuge? Grandparents live outside of Hiawasee, always need an excuse to go up there. 

Andrew


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jul 3, 2012)

I shoot lanier and hartwell with my brothers boat but hoping to hit the GA power lakes after I get my boat ready and Silent. They are untapped resources I would not try to take a loud boat on Burton.lol


----------



## aabradley82 (Jul 3, 2012)

I like your boat. Mine is about the same size, just not quite as stout. Plywood deck with 2xwhatever I had for frame. I am going with a removable light bar since this is also my pond and little lake boat. Use driftmaster rodholder bases to bolt into. Rip the lights off and screw in the rodholders and I'm catching fish again.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jul 3, 2012)

dual purpose boat is a great idea. I already have a bass boat so I am not worried about making my boat dual purpose.


----------



## JpEater (Jul 4, 2012)

I'd go with some 120v 50w LED's. They are pretty comprable to a 500w. Halogen but only use 50 watts.... You can get em for about $85-$100 each.

You could run more than enough on your little Eu1000.


----------

